# Series/sequels they should have stopped at...



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Thinking on the renewed talk of a 4th Back to the Future movie, thinking "NO!" got me to thinking of other series/sequels and where they should have stopped.

Alien (should have stopped after Aliens)
Terminator (there were only 2)
Halloween (2)
Star Wars, should have stopped after 6, although some would say 5 and should not be allowed to go backwards (sparing us from 1 and 2).

What other ones are out there??


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Highlander.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

George Herbert Walker Bush :thats: 

Sorry, had to be done. :whatdidid I'll go back and hide in my basement.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thsi si way too obvious but--------Rocky.

And fior TV Series Frasier and Drew Carey.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Highlander._

How in the world did anyone ever approve the mess that was Highlander 2?

The Matrix shouldn't have been a trilogy. 2nd and 3rd didn't have the "Whoa" factor.

Men in Black II should never have been made

Beverly Hills Cop III was a mess that ended that series.

Of course its probably much easier for us to name the few sequels that actually were as good or better than the originals. The list of movies/series that made lame attempts to cash in on a hit are far too numerous to count.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

MIB2 was never finished. At least that's my contention.. That ending... Geez! THAT was the best they could come up with?


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Major League III should never have been made along with most of the Police Academy movies.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hollywood's moneytypes could have taken all that money from all those bombed sequels and made about 47 Shreks


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The Alien series should have been stopped at Aliens. A truly great sequel with the happy ending that we like to see.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Please dont make another harry potter movie. No more Spider man movies untill 2007.Id like to see Mission Impossible III and please make another Bad Santa movie i love the first one.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

MIBII was funnier than the first one...

anything after addams family values...

ANYTHING that brings the munsters back without the late fred gwynne and al lewis...

that pointless remake of the fugitive and the horrible revival tv show that came on a couple of years later...

survivor 25....

but thank you to the powers that be that SOMEONE had the good sense to bring back the amazing race!!!!!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Odd number Star Treks
Die Hard 2 and 3


----------

